
Show HN: Download Free Hi-Res Art, Posters and Illustrations - intuner
https://www.artvee.com
======
obayesshelton
So what does it mean "public domain artworks" say if I wanted to put this in
an APP or in a picture frame for myself could I do this?

~~~
intuner
There are no license restrictions, so you can use the images for whatever you
like.

------
yaweezy
This is a really deep collection - nice presentation too. Would be nice if you
could order a print from it too.

